

Ask HN: What is your Big Data Stack - Rain_maker

If You/Your company are involved in big data , please elaborate on the Stack you are using, your workload, how well does the stack hold against worload.
======
traxtech
I don't know if it qualify as "big data", but to fetch, index, classify (meta-
data analysis) and rerank daily (6 hours) a set of more than 5 millions
medical publications, the stack is simple :

\- Glassfish 3 (EJB, JPA, JSF)

\- PostgreSQL 9

\- Lucene (used as an index and as a NoSQL store)

\- hardware: blazing fast SSD and 8GB+ RAM for PostgreSQL

I'm impressed by PostgreSQL, handling without a fuss tables containing more
than 60 millions entries (well, I like tuning the DB conf and the ORM, it's
usually the best effort/result ratio in devs :)

